# Spur Training



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I ride Dressage and use the "humane spurs" like these ones:








I usually just squeeze with my calves but just wearing them seem to encourage my horse to move a little more forward.


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

Umm, why are these more humane than western spurs. In the proper hands, both are tools for training and are very effective. In the wrong hands they can cause alot of damage.


----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou (Sep 27, 2009)

They're considered more humane because they are blunted at the end, not sharp. You be hard pressed to find any cuts or blood on a horse's side after a ride in those. Now, while wearing those "pizza cutters" spurs its qutie easy to pierce the horses side and cause them to bleed.

Of course, like you said, it all depends on the experience level of the rider. They're just called more humane because even in the most novice of hands it would be hard to do any real damage, at least compared to sharper spears.

IMO at least


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^^
What?(I know what your talking about) Scroll down to almost the very bottom and see our Prince Charming and what he did to his horse. Looks like balls to me on the end of his spurs, this is someone that need to learn to use spurs properly. 

LeRoy's Sugar Foot: September 2010


----------



## ridethewind (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I do like the "humane" spurs and it's nice to know that someone has quite a lot of success with them. I think I've decided to get a pair of those for when I ride english, and a pair with blunt rowels for when I take my boy to western events; and then I'll let him tell me which ones he likes best.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Most of the reiners I ride and others who ride reiners use what are called rock grinders. They are quite sharp however if used properly they work better then a blunt spur. You need less movement of your leg and less pressure. Now I do use a different spur on my Dun It mare b/c she tends like most light colored Dun Its to show scratches and that gets you DQed in NRHA. It comes down to more how you ride and how light and responsive you want your horse. If you do not have good leg control then you are might want to work on that before you even consider using a spur.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I like a swan neck spur with a blunt rowel. I ride small horses so short spurs like that don't really minimize how much I need to move my leg, unlike a swan neck. My horse seems to like the rolling action of the rowel much better than a blunt nib.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When used properly spurs are just an aid used for refinement. Any spur any style and any size can be harmful when used incorrectly. What style of riding and why do you need them? That will help get you the best advice.


----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh wow, poor horse. I just figured that it would be hard to cause that much damage but I guess the idiot proved me wrong... Some people these days.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The picture of Prince Harrys horse was not the norm. First the horse is gray. Light colored horses tend to be more soft sided. Then the fact of the way you ride a polo horse. I would think it would be hard to not hit the horse more with your spur. 

I would hope that he would look at a different type of spur for that horse. However the cues needed for that sport at that speed are subtle and need to be there.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't see them really any more humane than any other spur when used properly but that's just what they are called. I like them better because when you use it you can literally role it against their side. It also just seems to make the pressure in a smaller area so it's more like a defined push than a poke.


----------

